# 32 Warranty?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

vote with your wallet


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone have the phone number for Thirty Two. I need to get a hold of their customer service department. I would like to know why they do not have a contact number on there website. :thumbsdown:


----------

